# Looking for bathroom pic Ideas



## JustRightCo (Feb 20, 2006)

Can you guys post some bathroom pictures, I need ideas for a remodel
trying to use white-to-light brown scheme. or does anyone know of a good site online. I got another you chose everthng kinda job again...:blink: 
even if its not in that same scheme post em anyway I get lots of ideas. Thanks in advance.:clap:


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Here's a few of my upstairs bathroom done in tile and paper, and one of my downstairs half-bath done in beadboard and paper.

In the upstairs one the 'soffit' over the 'dual-sink-countertop' (which you can't really see in the pic) exactly matches the countertop below, including the 'clipped' corners (then I also added that 'cut-out' in the center to break it up some).

The soffitt over the toilet is 'rounded' to match it architecturally. The soffit high-hats are on dimmers.

Bathrooms are always a challenge (to me at least) to get good pictures of.


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Nice job on the soffits, I love the accent that they provide and try my best to use them often.
Recess is the only way to go along with under counter lites.

BJD


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

He was a cute little whipper snapper, but he's been missing since somebody fixed the drain.

Bob


----------



## hauoli63 (Aug 15, 2005)

Ewwww ... somebody needs to scrub that tub!!!!


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Scrub?.....Na, I think that tubs gota come out.

Bob


----------



## ABA Const (Mar 6, 2004)

i wish i had taken more pics of past work i have done. there is a just a few that i have right now hope that gives you an idear


----------



## Woodcrafter74 (Oct 5, 2005)

Not sure how much space you're dealing with, but in small spaces I like to add some visual interest in the floor tile design--certainly adds more labor, but I think it's worth it.


----------



## Woodcrafter74 (Oct 5, 2005)

ABA,
I like the bathroom work (pic 4).
What is the countertop material in pics 5 & 6? It looks like 12x12 posilished granite. But what are you using on the edges?


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Mine.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Some more.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Ah heck, a few more.:clap:


----------



## ABA Const (Mar 6, 2004)

Woodcrafter74 said:


> ABA,
> I like the bathroom work (pic 4).
> What is the countertop material in pics 5 & 6? It looks like 12x12 posilished granite. But what are you using on the edges?


thanks on the bathroom the customer said they did not care what i did just get creative and do whatever i wanted that was one of 3 bathrooms i did in that house. all of them different that one was noche tumbled and acid washed travertine with some listelles it was just something sitting around the shop. 


yes in pic 5 and 6 it is 12x12 absolute black granite tiles with edges pieces. it is one of the products that i have found at one of my suppliers it is 2" wide and has a 3/8" edge to match the tile on the one side and then a build up of 3/4" with a beveled edge on the overhang which gives it more of a standard slab feeling pretty cool product about it comes in 25" lengths for 19.99


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

http://bedrockcreations.net/


----------



## JustRightCo (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm really glad everyone is posting rather quickly, 

*Tom* nice job again on those soffits. Yeah bathroom pic are hard to get good detail and angle.

*glasshouse* Hope you find your buddy!Hey were can I find those fixtures
is it called* stained steel....*

*aba con* Really nice work.Yeah you should keep a library of pics helps
customers chose bits from different jobs and create a new design.

*Woodcrafter74 * Thats a really good concept never gave that much thought but now that you mentioned it hmmm... I like it.

*R&D* Nice,nice I notice we have something in commen (besides the vanity,mirror and medicine cabinet I also used in a remodel)(Homedepot).
Your from long island as well what part?Im in Islip.
Thank again for the post...


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Woodcrafter74 said:


> ABA,
> I like the bathroom work (pic 4).
> What is the countertop material in pics 5 & 6? It looks like 12x12 posilished granite. But what are you using on the edges?


That is exactly what i was thinking when i seen that pic.:clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

Also is it more labor intensive to do tile on a wall in a diamond pattern instead of the traditional square pattern. I'm assuming you guys would charge more for the diamond pattern than the traditional square pattern. Am i correct on that.


----------



## R&D Tile (Apr 5, 2005)

Justright, Hicksville. 

747, Yes.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 17, 2005)

R&D I am curious about the bathroom light fixture.

Can you give me any details on it?
price?
purchase place?
name?
model?

Thanks!


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Pretty much every one of our bathrooms looks like this. Everyone wants travertine.


----------



## JustRightCo (Feb 20, 2006)

Melissa said:


> Pretty much every one of our bathrooms looks like this. Everyone wants travertine.


Wow! I want one. Really B_A_utiful...:notworthy :notworthy


----------



## Melissa (Feb 23, 2006)

Oops! Correction- pretty much everyone of our _customer's_ bathrooms that we've done looks like this! As soon as we buy this house (that we rent for the time being) we'll gut it and probably do something similar.


----------



## dmichaelgood (Mar 28, 2006)

New to the site here! Curious if anyone has ever successfully installed beadboard in a shower in lieu of tile? I've got some idea's but am obviously concerned about mold, wood rot, etc.

Any thoughts (other than quit being so lazy and install tile?? LOL)


----------



## fastg60 (Feb 20, 2006)

here's one i just finished.....


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Contemporary









Was a closet.


----------



## JustRightCo (Feb 20, 2006)

*finally done*

Havent had much time lately... too post the pics I finished it monday,
here they are.:thumbup: opps ummm the one in the middle is the before lolol


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Looks great, JustRight, - - beautiful work!! :thumbsup: 

Sheesh, - - that 'before' one is a damn CLASSIC!!

Teetor, - - yours looks real good, too!! :thumbsup:


----------



## magnum (Jan 29, 2005)

I cant take credit for the anything but the carpentry stuff,columns, tub aprons and cabinet install.


----------



## Big E (Jun 15, 2004)

Teetor, love that contemporary one. Are those DecoLav bowls? I assume you had the glass counter made special by a local glass house, how is it supported in the front ??


----------



## tyler durden (Jan 12, 2008)

We need a better place for bathroom pics and a rating system


----------

